# Verzeichnisse in TCL kopieren



## JeyB (13. Februar 2008)

Hi,

ich brauche ein tcl script, das verzeichnisse kopiert. Habe schon ziemlich lange gegoogelt, bislang ohne erfolg. Ich bin nur auf schlüsselwörter wie "fcopy" usw. gestoßen.
Habe mich erst seit paar Tagen mit tcl beschäftigt und habe auch schon viele versuche hinter mir. Mir ist allerdings nicht ganz bewusst ob ich den fconfigure befehl zum kopieren der dateien benötige. Beispiel:
TCL:

```
proc kopieren {quelle ziel} {
fconfigure $quelle -translation if
fconfigure $ziel -translation if
fcopy $quelle $ziel
}

kopieren "C:/test/a" "C:/test/b"
```

Die Quelldateien befinden sich im Ordner a und sollen in den Ordner b kopiert werden.
Habe es bisher leider nicht alleine schaffen können. Was mache ich hier falsch bzw. was fehlt mir noch? Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.


Grüße
jeyb


----------



## kle-ben (5. März 2008)

Hi,
wenn du eine Datei kopieren willst musst du auch ihren Namen beim kopiern angeben.

Bsp.: 
kopieren "c:/test/a/filename" "c:/test/b/filename"


fcopy erwartet 2 Streams als Argument. 
Diese kannst du mit open öffnen, und dann mit fconfigure konfigurieren.
Dann musst du sie einfach nur noch an fcopy übergeben.

Benny


----------

